# Canopener R10



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

A few weeks back shewy texted me telling me Randy the canopener had sent me a package well in it was this here R10 and a thumper I banded the R10 with 107 band's and a big pouch have been shooting clay balls I made by mixing river clay and beach sand rolling out the balls and baking them the R 10 shoot very well thank you Randy f2f or the package.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet shooters. More generosity from CanOpener.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Canopener rocks 
And that new slingshot form is a beauty


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Joe,

Glad you are having fun!  I do feel it necessary to straighten out the model names though out of respect to Clever Moniker who designed the R-10 frame. I have made so many different frames it is even confusing to me 

The R-10 frame is awesome and I love it. As I said already it is by Clever Moniker here is a link to a template for it http://www.slingshotcommunity.com/resources/r10-slingshot-template.23/

The frame you have is Pinky Passion and it is a variation from my design "Clever Thumper" The "Clever Thumper" is a combination of my "Thumper" Design and the grip area of the R-10 frame. Your "Pinky Passion" is thre "Clever Thumper" with the addition of a pinky hole Whew!!!!!!     

I do not expect you to know all of this I only post this out of respect for Matthews design the R-10 to clear up any confusion it may cause.

Here is a picture of a R-10 on the left and a "Clever Thumper" on the right









This is a picture of your "Pinky Passion"


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh ok it shoots great.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice looking shooters..I Like piny passion design..combo of both shooters..~AKAOldmiser


----------

